# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Zombillenium - Concours

## kilfou

En ces temps de grève générale et de grogne sociale sur la réforme des retraites, il est du devoir d'un site comme canardpc.com de vous montrer que vous n'avez pas à vous plaindre, tas de gauchistes.

 Votre situation pourrait être bien pire, vous pourriez être embauché dans le parc Zombillenium comme ce pauvre Aurélien. Déjà, vous pourriez contacter la HALDE puisque la discrimination est très forte : n'y sont acceptés que les monstres ou les morts. Jamais de quidams lambda, simples mortels. Nan que du corvéable à merci, du qui râlera pas pour sa retraite : quand on est un squelette ou un vampire, l'emploi ne court pas les rues et la retraite est autant incongrue qu'un demi-violette. La pire part du boulot, c'est le manque de reconnaissance : tous les clients de ce parc d'attractions croient que vous êtes un mec déguisé.

 Voilà l'idée de départ de cette nouvelle série humoristique d'Arthur de Pins, plus connu pour avoir dessiné des personnages plus en chair dans _Péchés Mignons._ Et ça marche bien. Le contexte est crédible malgré la fantaisie, les personnages prennent parfois le contre-pied de leurs stéréotypes, bref chaque planche ou presque arrache un sourire, voire un éclat de rire. Ce n'est pourtant pas une série de gags en une planche, l'histoire courant sur les 48 planches lançant des pistes pour le futur tome 2 (déjà prépublié dans l' hebdo Spirou). Au niveau du dessin, n'espérez pas trouver des planches originales puisque tout a été réalisé avec le logiciel Illustrator. Personnellement, j'ai trouvé ça très bien foutu et pas du tout artificiel, mais je suis certains que ça fera couiner certains.

 Et comme vous êtes à secs puisque les jours de grève ne sont pas payés, Canard PC et izneo vous offrent 10 versions digitales de ce tome 1 en achat définitif. Pour ça, racontez (ou inventez, j'irai pas vérifier) votre plus belle poisse de fête foraine ou de parc d'attraction.

 Pour les malchanceux, il vous reste les 12 premières planches chez BDGest'.
 Ainsi que la bande-annonce video.


_Zombillenium T1 Gretchen, de Arthur de Pins,_ 48 pages chez Dupuis, 13.50€


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Reizz

> Pour ça, racontez (ou inventez, j'irai pas vérifier) votre plus belle poisse de fête foraine ou de parc d'attraction.


CanardBD est un concours organisé sur un forum et à la fin c'est chenoir qui gagne.

Edit: Et ça donne bien envie d'être poissard ce zombillenium même si je n'aime pas trop le dessin de De pins dans Péchés Mignons...

----------


## Silver

Et on la raconte où cette expérience ? Ici ou en email ?

----------


## kilfou

Bah ici, on pourra tous se foutre de ta gueule. Et si je l'ai en MP, je la posterai.

 :haha:

----------


## Oneill

Allez je commence par une histoire qui m'est arrivé.
Mais je ne sais pas bien raconté.

En fait dans un parc du coin en Belgique flamande on pouvait faire un jeu où les hommes forts frappent avec un marteau sur un socle pour montrer leurs force.
Chaque participant gagne un grand marteau gonflable.
N'ayant pas voulu les ridiculiser je me suis abstenu. ;-)

Ils se sont mis à me courir après avec leur nouvel outil alors j'ai tapé un sprint.
Je ne sais pas comment je me suis pris les pieds dans les jambes et bam grosse gamelle sur l'épaule.
Sur le coup pas vraiment mal mais je sens une bosse sur mon épaule et j'ai un peu de mal à bouger le bras.
Ayant trop vu l'arme fatale je vais à l'infirmerie du parc pensant qu'on allait me remettre l'épaule en 2 secondes. Mais bon les films...

Ils m'envoient à l'hôpital où je poireaute environ 2h avec un mal de chien comme j'ai rarement eu. Le pire c'est qu'une infirmière est quand même passé pour me proposer un médicament contre la douleur mais j'ai fait la mariole et j'ai dit que ca allait.

Au bout d'un moment le médecin arrive et avec un air sérieux me dit "soit on opère soit on laisse comme ça". Moi je croyais qu'il blaguait. Un Belge quoi...
Bah non. Luxation accromio claviculaire qu'il dit. Je suis tombé sur le seul Belge sans humour. Je repars donc avec le bras en echarpe que je garderais quelques temps.
Plus tard j'ai consulté un spécialiste de l'épaule et il a dit pareil. Donc j'ai toujours une bosse à l'épaule et comme les vieux quand il fait humide je la sent un peu.

Voilà j'ai finit de raconter ma vie. ;-)

----------


## Djinn42

Je suis allé à EuroDisney un week-end avec des copains. On se lance parfois des défis un peu cons. Le mien c'était de montrer mes fesses sur la photo qu'ils font à la fin d'un manège pour les petits.
J'ai dû refaire trois fois le manège pour avoir le bon timing.
Par contre ils sont rapides pour développer les photos. En 5-10 minute t'as ta photo dans un cadre Mickey.
Et donc, ma super tuile c'est que dans le wagon derrière moi y'avait ma prof de musique avec sa petite fille à priori. Pas que je soit pas fier de mes fesses, mais elle a pas paru charmée.
Du coup, elle peut pas me punir mais elle me le fait payer un max d'avoir gacher la photo d'Eurodisney de sa fille.
Faut dire, avoir payer 10 € la tof pour voir le cul d'un de tes élèves ça doit la foutre mal.
Sur ce, je vais réviser ma flûte à bec.

----------


## col vert

Sinon il y a le coups du "jour de déluge" au moment où tu entres au parc astérix. 
Même s'il n'y a pas grand monde pour faire la queue, se taper des grêlons dans la tronche en pleine descente du grand 8, c'est pas terrible.

----------


## kilfou

Mon dieu, je comprends un post de col vert.  ::O:

----------


## Eradan

Ma lose à moi est simple: ballade avec mon ex à la foire des Quinconces, elle me pousse vers un stand de tir pour voir ce que je vaux. Sans faute, j'explose tous les ballons du premier coup, je suis tout fier, elle a plus qu'à choisir sa peluche.


Elle a pris un pistolet à billes, m'a interdit d'y toucher et m'a tiré dessus pendant plusieurs jours, avec obligation pour moi de récupérer les billes  ::|:

----------


## Nonor

la faute à pas de chance.
Il ne faut pas faire de manège qui vous mettes la tête à l'envers avec son larfeuille dans la poche de sa veste. Car il risque de tomber. 
A la descente, je prend mon courage à deux mains et en passant par derrière et les barrières, je le retrouve.
 Fou de joie, je montre ma trouvaille aux potes. Et qui se prend un galette lâchée par un client du dit manège....

----------


## Treith

Je me sens l'âme d'un artiste mythomane ce matin , donc je vais inventer une histoire invérifiable  ::ninja:: 

J'étais dans un des nouveau parcs , si vous savez celui qui vous électrocute à l'entrée comme méthode de paiement , lorsque un pigeon mutant lâcha une chiure radioactive sur ma barbe-à-papa.

:Période-post apo:

----------


## Nonor

"chérie, j't'avais dis qu'ils me croiraient pas"

----------


## anis7

*Le lieu :* 
Europa-park, un gros parc d'attraction situé en bordure de la frontière alsaco-allemande.

*L'attraction :* 
Le Poséïdon (je crois que c'est son nom), une sorte de grosse bûche aquatique avec 20 guignols dedans qui crient et agitent les bras.

*Le contexte :*
C'est l'été, il fait chaud. Très chaud. (Vous verrez, ça a son importance)

*Le drame :* 
En fait, il n'a pas eu lieu sur l'attraction en tant que tel, mais à côté. La bûche en question, après une descente "vertigineuse pour un gamin de 10 ans", arrive dans une sorte de grosse flaque d'eau, ce qui entraîne une gerbe d'eau proportionnelle (j'imagine) à la masse de touristes qu'elle contient. Evidemment, c'est étudié pour, si bien que le parc a créé une plateforme juste à côté, depuis laquelle tu prends la gerbe d'eau en pleine tronche, avec une certaine violence il faut le dire. Quand il fait chaud (souvenez vous du "contexte" un peu plus haut), c'est l'endroit idéal pour se rafraîchir.
Je me tenais donc là avec des potes à se prendre de grosses vagues dans la gueule, lorsqu'une bûche contenant certainement un bus d'américains bien gras arriva et provoqua une vague d'une rare violence. Passé l'étourdissement et la rigolade, je me rends compte que je vois flou. Merde, mes lunettes ont valsé dans la flotte à côté des rails de l'attraction.

*Les conséquences :*
Pas de lunettes, pas de chauffeur. Personne ne peut rentrer chez lui ce soir. On va donc chercher un responsable du parc, on lui explique la situation et sa réponse ne nous surprend finalement pas : "Il faut attendre la fermeture du parc.". Et inutile d'essayer la diplomatie, je pense que ce mot n'est pas même pas traduisible en allemand. Il est 11h du mat', pas moyen d'attendre jusqu'à la fermeture. On attends que le mec du parc se barre, je vire mes pompes et je descend à l'aveugle dans la flotte pour aller récupérer mes lunettes. Comme les lunettes se trouvaient à proximité des rails, on a du calculer le temps que j'avais entre 2 passage de bûche, histoire d'essayer de s'en sortir en un seul morceau... Ne voyant rien, c'est un pote resté sur la plateforme qui me guide comme dans les plus grands moments de Koh-Lanta : "A gauche ! A droite ! Tout droit !"... 
Epique.

----------


## Alexis

anis7  :;): 

Moi c'était à la foire à Liège, je devais avoir 9 ou 10 ans maximum.
J'étais dans le *Palais des Glaces* et (oui je sais, on la sent venir),
je fais tout le parcours super prudent, avec les mains bien en avant.
Sentant que j'arrivais sur la fin et super sûr de moi, je tape un sprint...
Ben ça a pas raté, je me suis mangé une vitre en pleine tronche,
j'ai cassé mes lunettes en deux morceaux et j'en suis ressorti avec
le nez qui pissait le sang en hurlant, provoquant ainsi rires et quolibets.

Depuis, je porte des verres de contact  :Emo:

----------


## aeghir

Moi j'en ai une,

Ça m'est arrivé à la foire Saint-Jean à Strasbourg dans une attraction du nom de "Revolution", c'est une manège ou tout le monde est placé par rangé en long et ou il faut avoir le cœur bien accroché car on fait plusieurs 360° le tout à bonne hauteur.

Nous nous installons dans la manège avec quelques amis et arrive a coté de moi un gars qui avait surement du manger plusieurs kilos de gaufres, bonbons et que sais-je encore..
Le manège commence et après quelques tours, je remarque que ce fameux gars devient pale très pale puis commence a se mettre la main sur la bouche. La je me dit merde il va tout renvoyé sous forme liquide! Ça n'a pas manqué sauf qu'avec le mouvement du manège je me suis tout pris dessus!!! 

J'ai passé le reste de la soirée en "quarantaine" avec un retour en voiture difficile! Et en plus il m'a fallu laver mes fringues plusieurs fois pour me débarrasser de l'odeur!

Depuis j'inspecte régulièrement les gens qui montent dans des attractions a coté de moi!!!

----------


## Tim17

C'est un peu long et les dialogues sont plausibles mais pas exacts.


Je m'appelle Vincent, j'ai 7 ans et passe beaucoup trop de temps devant mon écran et civilization II, ça ne plait guère a mes parents mais voici le récit d'une de mes rares sorties :




> Hé, les gars je vous invite tous au Futuroscope pour mon anniversaire, vous viendrez ?
> Je demande a ma maman d'abord.


Ayant eu l'accord de ma maman, la date est fixée et c'est parti. Il faisait très beau pas un seul nuage dans le ciel, un beau jour de juillet. La matinée était tranquille, on avait fait le tapis magique avec les papillons  ::love:: . On déjeune vite fait la maman de mon ami nous paye les sandwichs ( c'est d'ailleurs ma première rencontre avec le jambon emmental, tellement magique).




> Regardez ils ont aménagé le lac ! on va faire du bateau ?
> Oh oui ! Vous êtes d'accord madame ?


Elle nous sépare en deux groupes pour que l'on prenne deux bateaux, il me semble que c'était un circuit avec des cibles a atteindre avec un "cannon a eau" mais nous on s'arrosait entre nous des gamins quoi. Ne sachant pas nager je décide d'abord de rester calme, mais c'était tellement drôle... Loi de Murphy oblige je tombe dans l'eau et n'ayant pas pied je panique, la maman de mon copain saute pour me repêcher. Etat de choc on a appelé mes parents et je suis rentré.

PS : Il m'a fallu un an avant de me remettre a l'eau. Mais maintenant je nage par tranche de 1km  ::):

----------


## Noirdesir

Moi ça c'est passé à la foire de Liège, je devais avoir 12 ou 13 ans.  Je décide d'aller sur le Rotor, une attraction ou on reste collé sur le mur.  
Au début tout va bien, on s'amuse comme des fou à se mettre dans tous les sens mais quand il ralenti, j'étais la tête en bas et je voulais faire le malin en me rattrapant sur mes mains... Mauvaise idées, j'étais pas tout à fait droit et je me suis joyeusement ramassé la tronche sur le sol.  
En sortant j'avais une grosse trace rouge allant du front à la joue et mes copains m'ont chambré pendant tout le reste de la journée.

----------


## FixB

Ma plus belle poisse dans le genre ?
Je suis allé à Disneyland  ::(: 

Oui, c'est tout. Mais c'est déjà trop, non ?

----------


## teurg14

Fête Foraine, festival du dégeuli en tout genre, odeur de Saucisses-frites-Castrol et barbe à papa, ambiance fusil à plomb tordu et auto-tamponneuses garanties seventies avec en fond sonore de la grosse basse qui file la chiasse et les micros qui hurlent "En avant la jeunesse, vous en voulez encore !!!?" avec ça les mômes qui braillent et les mecs qui se baladent avec les zahia-clones maquillées comme un PC tuné qui t'écrasent les sandales avec leurs grosses rangers, j'préfère encore attendre le bus sous la pluie que de me taper çà !

----------


## deeeg

A part m'être fait dézinguer les vertèbres dans le Goudurix du parc Astérix je me souviens surtout d'une demie-galère dans les attractions de la fête de l'huma avec mon frangin il y a une quinzainne d'années (il y a donc prescription), on fumait pas mal à l'époque (entre deux tours de truc du diable qui tourne dans tous les sens). Au bout d'un moment dans la journée, bien parti j'oublie de vérifier mes poches... On monte dans une machine, evidemment au premier tour tête à l'envers, je vois dégager ma boite à boulettes "Meeeeeeerrrrrrdddeeeuuuhh!!"... On s'est pas mal pris la tronche avec le patron du manège qui ne voulait pas nous laisser passer les grillages de sécurité, pas évident à expliquer "euh j'ai fait tomber un truc dans l'herbe" "ouais mais quoi? "euh... une boite à pellicules", regards suspicieux etc... Au final c'est le gars qui est allé et j'ai récupéré mon bien mais il à fallut faire preuve de persuasion, il avait autre chose à foutre, toujours vérifier ses poches avant de monter dans un manège...

----------


## Jeffx

J'en ai une bonne aussi.  ::): 
Ça se passe il y a bien 13 ans maintenant.

J'étais allé à Disneyland avec ma femme (à l'époque ma fiancée) et mon cousin et sa copine.
C'était la première fois qu'ils venaient à Disney et ils espéraient passer une bonne journée, d'autant qu'ils venaient de Tarbes, à 700 km. 
Je faisais mon service militaire à l'époque.
C'était sans compter sur mon excellent état de santé...
Depuis quelques semaines j'avais chopé un super virus et j'étais shooté au paracétamol et donc assez peu sensible à la douleur.
Du coup, ça a caché les symptômes de mon appendicite...  ::O: 
Cette dernière s'est quand même réveillée méchamment dans le parc.
J'ai commencé à avoir super mal.
Je savais que c'était l'appendicite car j'avais eu une alerte quelques mois avant, que j'avais bien sûr négligé de suivre.
Si on appelait les pompiers, ils allaient m'emmener dans un hôpital militaire bien trop loin de mon domicile. Et ma fiancée n'aurait pas pu venir me voir.
On a donc fait la deuxième connerie de la journée, on a décidé d'aller à l'hosto militaire à coté de la maison, en voiture.
Je me suis donc retrouvé couché par terre sur le dos, sur le parking de Disney, avec une douleur que je ne souhaite à personne, mais aussi plié de rire (c'est les nerfs !) car aucun de mes 3 accompagnant n'arrivait à trouver cette putain de voiture, qui s'était planquée on ne sait où.
Il leur a fallu plus de 15 minutes pour la trouver et là j'ai dégusté.
J'étais tellement mal en arrivant à l'hosto (45 min plus tard) qu'il m'ont opéré en urgence dans la 1/2 heure qui a suivi mon entrée fracassante.
J'étais à quelques heures de l'explosion de mon appendice.
Et je garde une cicatrice tellement grosse que je pourrais la faire passer pour une blessure de combat au couteau contre Steven Seagal himself.

Le seul avantage de tout ça, car il y en a un, c'est que j'ai évité le toucher rectal à l'hosto. Il n'y en a pas eu besoin pour confirmer le diagnostic...  :^_^: 
L'autre avantage, c'est que j'ai passé 5 semaines de mon service militaire à la maison.

----------


## Flappie

Ah cool, j'adore Arthur des Pins, mais je le croyais incapable de sortir de ses Péchés Mignons. A noter un court marrant qu'il a réalisé plus tôt :


Voici mon anecdote : quand j'étais tout jeune (6 ou 7 ans je crois), mon frère m'a emmené autour du stand des autos tamponneuses en me disant : "cherche par terre, parfois les gens font tomber leurs pièces". En cherchant dix minutes, j'ai fini par trouver une bien curieuse pièce enfoncée dans la terre. Je la tends à mon frère, qui me dit ne pas la connaître. Nous rentrons un peu plus tard et je nettoie l'objet. Surprise ! Le morceau de métal comporte des mots en latin et ce nombre : *1752*.

Je suis ravi, j'ai trouvé une pièce ancienne ! Trop fort. Je la montre à ma soeur qui me conseille de la garder, ce que j'ai fait.

Une décennie plus tard, Internet est apparu dans tous les foyers et je retrouve cette pièce au fond d'un tiroir. Je fonce aussitôt sur Google, et découvre... que c'est un putain de fake !  ::o: 

Il s'agit d'un faux réalisé en série par le Reader's Digest, faux qui amuse encore aujourd'hui pas mal de numismates. Voici ma pièce, et sa genèse.  :haha:

----------


## kilfou

Fin du concours dimanche soir au fait !

----------


## MaRTIaL

Foire de Liège, je devais avoir 14-15 ans (donc il y a 10-11 ans), on était encore avec nos bons vieux francs Belges. L'attraction coûtant l'énorme somme de 600 FB à l'époque (15€ qui ont l'air de faire moins maintenant..). C'était l'apparition de cette boule où deux personnes peuvent s'assoir cfr ce lien : http://funfair02.free.fr/publishing/db/catapult.htm

Bref, je m'installe et vu le prix et la nouveauté du truc, "petit" attroupement en attendant un second condidat pour remplir les standards financiers minimum avant lancement de la chose.

Après qqs minutes, un gars arrive. Une minute et un clignement d'oeil plus tard je me retrouve 'achement haut ! avec le retour d'élastique c'est la tête la première en direction du sol que vous vous projetez, effets garantis.
Moi vu qu'on est deux, je gueule (de joie) puis je raconte ma vie du genre " wai bon  au troisième retour de la boule ( qui fait des hauts et des bas) ça devient lourd touça", " waa c'est jolie Liège de nuit en fait !  .. nan jdéconne" , "beuuuaaarr", "putain, le siège, il fait bien mal!"

Qqs minutes plus tard, atterrissage en douceur, je sors et je vois - tout le monde- qui me mate et si ça souris pas, ça rigole encore
ba wai, y'avait une caméra avec micro et deux beaux écrans géants au sol qui n'ont pas perdu une miette, tout le monde à entendu mon monologue avec le voisin resté plutôt humble. Bref, tout le monde se fout de ma gueule d'avoir penser tout haut, mais rienafout' !  j'ai quand même bien pris mon pied

----------


## kilfou

Les gagnants :

Martial
Jeffx
deeeg
Noirdésir
Tim 17
aeghir
Alexis
Anis7
Djinn42
Oneill

Vous avez le droit de m'envoyer un MP pour réclamer le code.  ::):

----------

